# 1/4" Cable



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with 1/4" cable with drop leaders, or the Erickson "crawlhead"? How are these Attached to the thin cable, is it something I could do myself or by my welder friend? I run into a lot of back to back fixtures and blind tees. I was also curious about attaching 5/16" cable on the back end for those tight lines that end up being 50' long. Included pic of crawlhead.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

gosaka said:


> Has anyone had any experience with 1/4" cable with drop leaders, or the Erickson "crawlhead"? How are these Attached to the thin cable, is it something I could do myself or by my welder friend? I run into a lot of back to back fixtures and blind tees. I was also curious about attaching 5/16" cable on the back end for those tight lines that end up being 50' long. Included pic of crawlhead.





What makes you want to use 1/4"? 50' is a long way for 1/4". Over 25' is a bit much for 1/4".



I mostly use 5/16", 1/4" is usually too weak. But I run into a lot of galv/cast. I suppose for plastic it's fine. But even with 1-1/2" pipe 5/16" should do fine.


As for attaching the head to the cable, it's important to weld to the inner wire, not just the outer wire. The crimped on fittings from the factory apply enough pressure to grip the inner wire.








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gosaka said:


> Has anyone had any experience with 1/4" cable with drop leaders, or the Erickson "crawlhead"? How are these Attached to the thin cable, is it something I could do myself or by my welder friend? I run into a lot of back to back fixtures and blind tees. I was also curious about attaching 5/16" cable on the back end for those tight lines that end up being 50' long. Included pic of crawlhead.


Why would you even want to use something like that in the first place? BTB is easy with a kink, same with tees just feel your cable. 1/4” is good only to 25’ IMHO. I have gone 40’. I’ve also gone 200’ with 5/8. I was a little more suicidal back than, but I survived and learned from it. 

Drop heads are nice in some situations when the line is being a bugger. Might use one a couple of times a year. Mine are roll pin or philips screw drive an lock washer.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

I run into a lot of B2B tubs with weak traps, which can really stink sometimes. I've not had much time on 5/16" cable, or solid 1/4" cables. I usually get hollow 35' lengths of duracable which is fragile but gives great feel/response. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2443130.html
The patent for that Erickson head is intriguing though, might have to pick one up despite the price. I thought the 5/16 with a 1/4 leader might have some utility in some of the office buildings I visit where I see all kinds of wacky stuff that is impossible to push through etc.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

5/16 general cable with their spring lead, that's all I use.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> 5/16 general cable with their spring lead, that's all I use.


What’s the spring lead? I use 5/16 in my Supervee that Fergusons has on the rack, it’s a standard General cable.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> What’s the spring lead? I use 5/16 in my Supervee that Fergusons has on the rack, it’s a standard General cable.


I talked about it several times. I have 8 spares just in case. It's the only thing that works in my area.
Flexible Arrow Head	FAH	Starting Drill (For sharp turns in small lines)


.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Tango said:


> I talked about it several times. I have 8 spares just in case. It's the only thing that works in my area.
> Flexible Arrow Head	FAH	Starting Drill (For sharp turns in small lines)
> 
> 
> .


i tried that once and it was left in the drain. maybe user error.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i tried that once and it was left in the drain. maybe user error.



My first one lasted 20+ drains and it fell off then the next 5 fell off their very first use and left in various drains. Very expensive lesson at 30$ a pop.

Gotta tack weld both ends of the springs. That's what I do now, once tacked your'e good to go.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

A drophead is really helpful if your working with B2B sinks or tubs. Its the only time I would need to use them imo


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

A drophead is really helpful if your working with B2B sinks or tubs. Its the only time I would need to use them IMO

This is true but if you know how to do it with the right cobra bend on end of 
a bare cable you can also do B/B fixtures,
I have done this many times !


----------

